# Ascend Kayaks



## vowell462 (Mar 2, 2015)

First off, let me say that I have zero experience with kayaks. But my hunting/fishing partner and I are both intrigued by the idea and I've been doing a good bit of online research. So both of us are open to the idea of purchasing one to open up some opportunities to catch some shoal bass, as well as glide into a far off duck hole. Bottom line, I'm looking for suggestions.

I'm not a small guy. I'm 6'1 and 230lbs. So my thought is the bigger the better for me. My friend is about 5', and weighs 100lbs, so I'm sure I could just make him a raft out of a 2 liter coke bottle. 

I've been looking at the Jacksons, the Vibes, and the Ascends from BPS. I really like the layout and size of the Ascend, but have read the problems of latches and scupper holes not being sealed correctly. But I also understand that these problems are minimal and can be fixed with a tube of RTV.

So I'm guess I'm asking if any of you own one and can tell me the likes and dislikes. I won't be using mine as often as I like, but it will be used for float trips on the Flint, possibly small lakes, and even small lakes in south arkansas to shoot ducks. Any suggestions are appreciated,  but I'm leaning toward the Ascend as a first rig.


----------



## Chap (Mar 2, 2015)

I recently bought the Vibe Sea Ghost.  I picked it over the Ascend because of the hull construction and weight capacity.  Keep in mind that you need to keep total weight on the kayak to 80% of the stated capacity.

Also, the Vibe comes fully outfitted with the exception of an anchor trolley.  And you don't have to worry about resealing hatches or the seat anchors pulling out or the hull warping due to heat.

The Ascend will get you out on the water, but for similar price the Sea Ghost is a much better kayak.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 2, 2015)

The Ascends are pretty good for the money with one exception. The rails for the foot stirrups are riveted through the hull. That's a leak looking for a place to happen.

You will not regret the extra money it costs to get a Jackson and go first class.


----------



## Chap (Mar 2, 2015)

If you are interested here is a review I did of my Sea Ghost.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 2, 2015)

I have an Ascend FS10 sit in.  I love itl, but then I;m not as hard core as most on here.  Great deal for the price.


----------



## Rose Jackets67 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've only had my FS12T out a few times since getting in January, but I'm very happy with the performance for the cost.


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 2, 2015)

It all comes down to how much you want to spend. A Jackson Coosa is on my want list, but the ascend is a solid boat for the money.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 2, 2015)

I just picked up the ascend fs128t I will be getting it out for the first time this Saturday on Winfield Scott, I really like the lay out, not gonna do the rresaeling until I find out exactly what leaks.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2015)

At your weight you are going to need a kayak with a 350-400 pound weight capacity.  Start there.  What kind of water are you fishing the most?6


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. Randy I'm thinking small creeks and the flint river mainly. I'm big into duck hunting and spend a cpl weeks a year in south arkansas. There is a place over there I've wanted to hunt for years that's a deep reservoir that you can't stand in. Thought about hunting out of it there as well. But fishing? My goal is the flint mainly.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Listen to Randy, I'm round boy, a little heavier than you.
350 is minimal for your size, toss in a stowage box, small cooler, accessories and you will come to appreciate a bigger yak.

I have the older model of this yak, this one will be my next boat, http://www.oceankayak.com/biggame/


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ruger#3 said:


> Listen to Randy, I'm round boy, a little heavier than you.
> 350 is minimal for your size, toss in a stowage box, small cooler, accessories and you will come to appreciate a bigger yak.
> 
> I have the older model of this yak, this one will be my next boat, http://www.oceankayak.com/biggame/



Wow! I haven't looked at the oceans! Those look cool. Lightweight and can handle us big boys. I was just liking the ascend because of the open layout mainly. I'm Def taking a look at the oceans. Id like to have one with a high weight limit.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 3, 2015)

vowell462 said:


> Wow! I haven't looked at the oceans! Those look cool. Lightweight and can handle us big boys. I was just liking the ascend because of the open layout mainly. I'm Def taking a look at the oceans. Id like to have one with a high weight limit.



Feral, Randy and others on here, way more experienced than I, give good advice. The bigger yaks are a little less maneuverable, take a little more effort to paddle but for fishing rivers and small lakes I really enjoy mine.


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2015)

Also look at the Old Town Predator MX.  It was designed specifically for what you are wanting.  I know because I helped design it.


----------



## Chap (Mar 3, 2015)

If I am thinking of the same Ascend that you are, I love the open front deck.  If it wasn't for the thin hull and lower weight capacity I would have bought it.  Glad I didn't because I could not be happier with my Sea Ghost.


----------



## Bream Pole (Mar 3, 2015)

*kayak*

I am looking at the Jackson Tripper 12.  Its the one on my wish list.  Feral put me on the Jackson Kilroy and this is the same boat without the angler extras.  Open and very stable from what I have been told and seems  so from looking at the you tube videos.  Costs $999  I am 6' and weigh in around 255


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd also check out the nucanoe. Just recently purchased the nucanoe frontier 12ft. I bought it mostly for pond fishing and duck hunting. Only had it out a few times but really like it. It's extremely stable, I can stand and walk in it with ease!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2015)

Randy said:


> Also look at the Old Town Predator MX.  It was designed specifically for what you are wanting.  I know because I helped design it.



I got one and love it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 5, 2015)

I saw this one on Craigslist yesterday.  It may be what you're looking for.


http://valdosta.craigslist.org/boa/4916495321.html


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2015)

I got my ascend fs128 t out for the first time today after work. , and I love it, never been on a kayak before, and was very stable even with the bass boats blowing by making wakes, was a little nervous at first, but didn't take long to gain some confidence, I fished a little but not much , managed to catch a 3 pound spot . I can't imagine having any regrets from this boat , I paddled across Main lake channel on chatuge in extremely high winds and felt extremely safe , comfy, y, I think I  found my new favorite hobby,


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 6, 2015)

cklem said:


> I got my ascend fs128 t out for the first time today after work. , and I love it, never been on a kayak before, and was very stable even with the bass boats blowing by making wakes, was a little nervous at first, but didn't take long to gain some confidence, I fished a little but not much , managed to catch a 3 pound spot . I can't imagine having any regrets from this boat , I paddled across Main lake channel on chatuge in extremely high winds and felt extremely safe , comfy, am gonna put it in lake Winfield Scott tomorrow in union county, I think I  found my new favorite hobby,



That's awesome! Glad you enjoyed your maiden voyage. Winfield Scott is quite a jewell up there in the mountains. Your definitely gunna enjoy your day tomorrow with the weather turning warmer and drier. Have fun & good luck.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

